
How One Employer Stuck a New Mom with a $898,984 Bill for Her Premature Baby - smacktoward
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-one-employer-stuck-a-new-mom-with-a-bill-for-her-premature-baby
======
bernierocks
The difference with government care is that you won't get a bill..but you may
not get coverage either.

